# Black Belts who makes the best Belt



## TallAdam85 (May 11, 2006)

I have a black belt I got  when I First got my black belt a while back and It was a satin belt and it holds up alright for a while when I got my next belt it was a dragon cotton one witch I think is realy nice. Just want to get a idea of who you thinks makes the best black belts. I like Kwon and Dragon the most so far. Bold's belts are decent but profroce and centurys black belt are a joke.

adam


----------



## Hand Sword (May 11, 2006)

I like KI Black Belts. Very sturdy and durable. (Their gi's are good too.)


----------



## Grenadier (May 11, 2006)

I'll use Kamikaze, Tokon, Shureido, and Tokaido with equal preference.  Yes, they cost more than the cheap Pro Force ones, but they're much better.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 11, 2006)

I've worn a century for 6 years now, but nevery really liked it's feel.  I bought a Tokaido cotton BB and have worn it for only a few months, but already I can tell it'll probably be the belt I wear until one of us dies.  I hope to outlive the belt, but it is made of some sturdy stuff!


----------



## terryl965 (May 11, 2006)

KI differently
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (May 11, 2006)

I really like Eosin-Panther. They're very high quality (like Toakido (sp?) etc) but less expensive.They aren't cheap, but they look great & they last. And they're made in the USA. I've ordered 2 belts from them & they're both great! Mr. Yi, also gives great customer service. He'll make sure its right.

Eosinpanther.com is worth checking out.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 11, 2006)

Mine says Sang Moo Sa Pine Tree Brand. It seems pretty sturdy and holds up nice.


----------



## chinto01 (May 11, 2006)

I bought my belt from Shureido while in Okinawa two years ago and it is great quality. They get my vote.

In the spirit of bushido!

rob


----------



## Rick Wade (May 11, 2006)

My motherin law made my black belt.

and here is the deal if you want one you have to know haw many inches you need it.  

It is folded over 7 times all black material so you will never have white cotton showing through.  The stiches are straight all the way down the belt How she does that I still don't know.

If you ever need additional rank sown on she can do that also at no additional charge just the shipping and handling.

The cost of the belt $120 dollars.  That is what she is asking.  SHe is trying to pay for her new sewing machine.  

Don't mistake every belt is custom made per your specifications.

She has made all of my Gis.  She is an awsome semstress.  If you want to contact her PM me.

V/R

Rick

P.S.  Everyone I show the belt to always ask if it is a Shureido.

V/R

Rick


----------



## bobster_ice (May 11, 2006)

Mine would be blitz and century, I have worn Blitz belts since I started karate and century since TKD, I prefer century as they always fits perfectly


----------



## Blindside (May 11, 2006)

> I like Kwon and Dragon the most so far. Bold's belts are decent but profroce and centurys black belt are a joke.


 
So I'm sitting here looking at my Century belt and trying to figure out how it is a "joke."  I've worn it for six years and it shows essentially no wear, and it does what it is supposed to do, keep my gi top closed.  What are the qualities that you looking for?  

Lamont


----------



## Grenadier (May 11, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> So I'm sitting here looking at my Century belt and trying to figure out how it is a "joke." I've worn it for six years and it shows essentially no wear, and it does what it is supposed to do, keep my gi top closed. What are the qualities that you looking for?
> 
> Lamont


 
It seems that many folks think of the Century brand of items as a low quality tier.  This can be true, or false, depending on what product line one is examining.  

That's certainly the case when it comes to those paper-thin uniforms (that stick to you once the sweat starts rolling) that you can buy in many large sporting goods stores.  

This is especially true when it comes to their "double wrap solid belts" that sell for 5 bucks each (assuming retail costs, probably lower wholesale).  Yes, they even have one in black, and it won't last up to serious use.  

On the other hand, Century does sell better quality belts, although the price for such belts is going to equal what you're going to pay for a Tokaido or Tokon / Kamikaze, etc.


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 12, 2006)

ok joke may be the wrong word used i tend to use slang and stuff but I have seen proforce black belts and for there price there to thin. Now the century belt just always seem thin and like there is not much holding them together.

but just what i have seen


----------



## Miles (May 12, 2006)

Sang Moo Sa/Pine Tree belts are excellent.  If you like something thinner than  a 2 inch belt, Nike belts (1 3/4 inch) are nice-sort of like Tokaido but much less expensive (but not as tightly sewn).

Both are available thru Best Martial Arts Supply (www.sangmoosa.com)

Miles


----------



## Grenadier (May 12, 2006)

Miles said:
			
		

> Sang Moo Sa/Pine Tree belts are excellent.


 
Yeah, I forgot to mention them.  My Tae Kwon Do teacher gave me one of the "Deluxe" Pine Tree belts when I got my chodan, and it was very well constructed.  My only gripe was that it took forever to break in.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 12, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot to mention them. My Tae Kwon Do teacher gave me one of the "Deluxe" Pine Tree belts when I got my chodan, and it was very well constructed. My only gripe was that it took forever to break in.


 
I'm having the same issue with my Eosin-Panther belt. I run with it on (tucked under a sweat shirt) just to try to loosen it up a bit. It will in time. But its still the best belt I've ever had.


----------



## searcher (May 13, 2006)

I have used several and the best I have seen so far is Eosin-panther.   They last longer than the Asian made belts due to higher quality thread.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 13, 2006)

My instructor has a Master Belt that I purchased for him through Eosin Panther that seems really nice. He was using his Intructors Master Belt that was handed down but now retired for fear of tearing.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 13, 2006)

I have worn a tokaido black belt for the past 10 years and it has held up very well but it has seen its better days.  I am replacing it with a new shureido black belt though.


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 23, 2006)

shuriedo belts are they made to fray cause all of the ones i see do


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 24, 2006)

i like ki brand.  mti sells some good quality belts, too, but i'm not sure off hand which manufacturer they go through


----------



## RBaddorf (May 24, 2006)

I've had my Eosin Panther belt for 2 years, and I am still trying to break it in. I can see this as being the last belt I ever have to buy.


----------



## Michael Hubbard (May 12, 2021)

Shuriedo, KI and Tokaido are good belts.


----------

